# Trigger return spring broke - is it easy to fix?



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

I never thought I'd see the day but my SP01 took a dive on me at the range this weekend.

My trigger no longer willingly returns so I'm figuring it's the trigger return spring. 

As much as I love CZ, I've never fully taken one apart. Is this easy to do or is it time to ship off to CZ?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't you find a local gunsmith to fix it? If it's just the return spring it shouldn't be that big of a deal. Good luck.


----------



## bobn (Apr 12, 2008)

Apprently, this fix is harder than one might expect:

http://czechpistols82792.yuku.com/topic/16668/t/SP01-s-achilles-heel.html


----------

